#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Smart Plant Instrumentation Intools 9.0 Training For Freshers and Experinced@Mumbai

## boyz211

Hi Friends , 
Guys who are interested to have training in Instrumentation Softwares which are commonly used in EPC industry are welcomed

Training of following software :

1. SPI Intools 2009 (All modules)
2. AutoCad/Microstationt
3. Basic idea related documents and deliverable in EPC projects.

Training shall be conducted during weekends so that working as well studying students can do this training.

Anyone interested please contact asap on : samson.koshy211@gmail.com / atu.pat007@gmail.com 
Contact number : 9870746911 / 7710004571 
Training : 50hrs program Cost : 25000 INR Date , 
Time and Venue Shall be informed later.





  Similar Threads: Does the two week training at local bus depot count as in plant training? FREE training in PHP Development with GUARANTEED JOBS for freshers and experienced!! Smart Plant Instrumentation Intools 9.0 Training For Freshers and Experinced@Mumbai Recruitment of IT Freshers at Biz Technologies Pvt. Ltd. Mumbai : June, 2011 Production Engineer opening in Mumbai for Freshers

----------

